# Die Son - OU IN KOMA NÁ E-SIGARET IN SY GESIG ONTPLOF 29/10/2015



## Rudi (29/10/15)

just found this
http://www.son.co.za/nuus/internasionalenuus/2015-10-29-ou-in-koma-n-e-sigaret-in-sy-gesig-ontplof


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/10/15)

Why is Die Son covering international extracts?


----------



## Viper_SA (29/10/15)

Some kind of record. He wasn't breathing AND trying to puke all during the 911 call.........


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

Die Son is the worst paper in SA. I don't even glance at it. They just echo (and usually change) stuff from other news providers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (29/10/15)

I have read the article on vaping 360 on facebook, and most of the comments points to government or international tabacco companies in the States seeking reason to stop/tax vaping there. There is even a hotline to leave a message at the "Whitehouse " for vapers to vote against this new policies /laws


----------



## zadiac (30/10/15)

Kom ons kontak Die Son en gee hulle hierdie artikel. Daarna moet alle selfone dadelik van sirkulasie verwyder word. Selfone is op hierdie stadium gevaarliker as elektronies sigarette

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/smartphone-explosions-cases-causes/

Oops! Didn't even realize I did that in Afrikaans......lol

Translation for those who want it:

Let's contact Die Son and give them this article. Then all cell phones must be removed from circulation. Cell phones are more dangerous than electronic cigarettes at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/10/15)

Hahaha dude you just use die son too line hamster or bird cages 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (30/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why is Die Son covering international extracts?



For drama, not that there isnt enough here in SA. 
The mainstream media have a catchphrase which I heard on tv some years back while they were doing a docu on eTV which had just started up.


> *If it bleeds, it leads*


 said by a journo who scours the international news scene for headliners for our SABC news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

Let just remember this is the Sun, a "newspaper" that reports on the tokoloshi and nude marches, I'd take everything they say with a bag of salt (I'm not doubting this happened, but the facts are not there)


----------

